# Need help with old speakers and new setup



## andylewisdvm (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey all, 
I am going to be moving in to a new property that has a fairly decent size family room. About 14' x ??? (the room is one of those great rooms that connects to a dining area. 
I intend to put a typical L shape sofa midway. So, sitting about 12 to 13' from tv. 

My current speakers:
Infinity P362 tower speakers
Infinity PC350 center

I don't really have rears anymore, but don't want floor standing rears (trying to avoid). So, was going to put in two directed rear ceiling speakers. 

Here's my problem:
I am having a contractor build a nice cabinet for one whole side of the wall. The tv will be above fireplace with cabinets on either side. We barely use fireplace, so not overly worried about tv position up there. Not much of a choice. 

I am trying to decide if it is wortwhile to have contractor build the cabinets so there is space to put the tower speakers inside the cabinet and space for the large center just above fireplace. 
OR
If I should invest in newer smaller bookshelf speakers. It's tough because as far as I know, these speakers (although older) are not too bad. I am generally using them for regular tv viewing and movies. Not music. 

So, if you had these speakers, is it worthwhile to keep them and build around them (of course, it would be built in a way that they can be slid out at any time and replaced). 

The receiver I have is basic. Denon AVR 2310

I also have a subwoofer, and no clue where to put that: JBL PS120

Any advice on what to keep, what to replace, what ceiling speakers for rears would be good to consider. 

Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If at all possible you don't want to put speakers or a subwoofer inside a cabinet as that compromises them, but not for the same reason. Speakers typically like to be away from walls and furnishings because they need some breathing room in order to provide sufficient detail and depth. Subwoofers require space so their amplifier can vent off heat. In addition, really deep frequencies tend to 'couple' with the cabinet and cause vibrations that reverberate and can become very annoying.


----------



## andylewisdvm (Jun 3, 2018)

Understood. Won't have much of an option. Need to have it visually still pleasing to the wife. 
So, I was hoping to just have the cabinet carved out all the way on left and right sides so the speaker could still be floor standing and the front edge of speaker flush with the built in cabinet. 

The only other option is to give up the floor standing infinity p362 speakers altogether. 

Attached is a sample entertainment center I am trying to copy. But, I want to leave space on each side of unit to accommodate the left and right towers and place the large infinity center beneath the tv on a shelf as well. 
It's either that, or I have to give up the tower speakers and the infinity center, but I have no clue what would be good to replace with to fill the room adequately with sound.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

This questions was re-posted here so use that link when replying.


----------

